# Naruto Storm 4 for the PS4 Rumors



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 21, 2013)

​


----------



## RogerMD (Feb 21, 2013)

Wow just had a gasum!! Got my money ready for PS4 and can not wait to play NS4 on it!!


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 21, 2013)

storm 3 isn't even out yet and they're already making 4?


----------



## slickcat (Feb 21, 2013)

ofcourse, the Manga is almost done.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 21, 2013)

Well they already finished with storm 3 so now i think their might be making storm 4 now


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 21, 2013)

if it have new graphics they will have to built every character from scratch.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 21, 2013)

Yea i agree wouldnt be cool if they litterally made the anime into a game


----------



## DaKakz (Feb 21, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> if it have new graphics they will have to built every character from scratch.



Maybe that's why they are starting making the game so early.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 21, 2013)

I heard Storm 3 was the last in the franchise.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 21, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> if it have new graphics *they will have to built every character from scratch.*



Hallelujah and praise the Lord for this. The copy & paste bullshit will be put to rest, then.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 21, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Hallelujah and praise the Lord for this. The copy & paste bullshit will be put to rest, then.



Until the sequel of that game


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 21, 2013)

the copypasta never stops with naruto games.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 21, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Until the sequel of that game



At least we'll get something fresh for a brief amount of time before they milk our utters even more.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 21, 2013)

Those bastards never had a chance of leaving the dungeons.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm betting on .Hack, the G.U series was amazing, I never did manage to get the last game though. If its another Storm, then as long as its multi-plat I'll be looking forward to it ..I hope 720 has a conference showing its stuff soon.

Please no more fucking Kinect ..>.>


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 22, 2013)

1. If they make Storm 4 for the PS4, they'll make it for the PS3 provided the 4th game doesn't make much use of the increased power of newer consoles.

2. You're assuming the PS4 and the new Xbox market share is even big enough in the first place, but that may not be the case in 2 years time to warrant making Storm 4 for next generation consoles only.


----------

